# Other Animals > Other Pets >  choosing a rep

## Monza geckos

Hi there just wondering if anyone had an idea for a reptile probably a lizard or gecko other than a leo thats cheap doesn't get too big and also that isn't too expensive to setup and care for  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lija

I'd say tarantula lol

----------


## Jack

> I'd say tarantula lol


I know Monza Geckos and he doesn't like anything but lizards. I've tried getting him into some of my pet frogs, spiders, tortoise etc but he only seems to be interested in my chameleon, bearded dragon and other lizards. JUST GET A FROG BENNN!!!!!!!

Edit:Viviparous lizards, vipers, slow worms and grass snakes. You can just look in the forest for them.

----------


## Ashley

Crested geckos are pretty neat.  However they might be too advanced for a child to take care of on his own.  I do not own any but they seem pretty simple to take care of once you have everything set up.  Only thing is you have to feed them Repashy crested gecko diet or similar crested gecko diet.

Water Dragons usually don't cost a lot and are easy to care for.  However set up probably won't be cheap.

I think for ease of care and ease of set up I would recommend Anoles.  I don't know about where you live, but in the states they are usually pretty cheap.  They are small though and may not be able to handle them unless they are super tame (they can be very fast).  Their tank is set up similar to a bearded dragon.  They need a basking area and UVB lighting.

----------


## Soli

I second crested geckos, they are by far the easiest reptiles to care for. As long as you feed them Crested Gecko Diet by Repashy (or a similar complete diet) they are very hardy. They need a good amount of humidity but thus can be achieved by misting in the morning and night. They also thrive at room temperature, just make sure they don't get too hot (above 80 can kill them). They are also really docile!  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

I would go with a leo or a crestie. Or if you wanna have fun then a Tokay  :Stick Out Tongue:  (but these are generally wild caught so not a good idea for a first lizard)

Definetelly rule out water dragons. They are NOT easy to care for. Its very sad that I see a lot of people get them because they are so cheap and throw them in a fish tank that can not hold any humidity. Please stay away from these.

----------


## Monza geckos

by the way i have already had a lizard so any that you need a bit more experience for are fine i have only got a leopard gecko but i have cared from it been two weeks old and there was many obsticles with heat and diet when i first got it that i have managed to overcome so i would say the ones that aren't for beginners are definatley in my boundaries and Truffs1178 its not that i dont like frogs its just you can't handle most of them with the controversial exception of the whites but with reps nearly all of them are handable tho frogs can be cheaper to setup

----------


## Ashley

When I say easy to care for I generally mean after they are set up correctly (which is why I mentioned it would not be cheap).

I was trying to think of commonly available cheap lizards.

Sorry if I confused anyone.

----------


## Monza geckos

oh no sorry thats what i thought you ment yer my only real obstacle is the pricing also i would prefer a smaller animal oh well G2G

----------


## Daniel

> by the way i have already had a lizard so any that you need a bit more experience for are fine i have only got a leopard gecko but i have cared from it been two weeks old and there was many obsticles with heat and diet when i first got it that i have managed to overcome so i would say the ones that aren't for beginners are definatley in my boundaries and Truffs1178 its not that i dont like frogs its just you can't handle most of them with the controversial exception of the whites but with reps nearly all of them are handable tho frogs can be cheaper to setup


African fat tail gecko? gargoyle gecko?

Keep in mind that no reptile should be handled like a dog or a cat. They do need their time alone  :Smile:  (not saying this is what you do, just pointing it out )

----------


## Lija

not to offend anyone......  when someone is asking what can i get that would be cheap, I'm thinking right away... well there is nothing wrong with getting someone and housing someone not paying for it much, but will you have $ to go to the vet if needed, get meds, etc, in other words would you be able to support and do what is needed (and pay for it) in time of crisis? the cost of reptile or any other pet for the matter doesn't consist just from how much the actual pet is or much his enclosure is. and actually in a lot of cases a pet itself is the least expensive part, for pacs i can tell that the cost of actual frog is about perhaps 1/10 of everything what is here to support his environment, the amount i paid to try help my rescue frog is not even polite to say in a company  :Smile:  the point is everything adds and before getting someone you should consider other sides of  responsible pet ownership.
 just something to think about... vet visits may be very expensive....

----------


## Monza geckos

Oh not at all my parents would pay for food vet etc

----------


## Lija

> Oh not at all my parents would pay for food vet etc


  it is all right as long as they are aware of it ahead of time  :Smile:

----------


## nok1888

Easiest pet I've got is my Royal Pythons. As long as they have the correct heat gradient, 2 hides and food once a week they're happy. The worst thing about them is the fact they sometimes go months without eating, one of mine never ate for 4 months but I've heard them going 8-12 months.

All lizards are more work as they require feeding and spot cleaning every day, on the plus side they are more active than most snakes during the day

The most expensive thing regardless of what reptile you keep is the set up. 

Just be sure you want a pet that can live for 10+ years or 20+ if you get a snake. I'm sick of seeing animal shelters get loads of unwanted animals in or stories of abandoned animals. Not saying you would but just make sure you can offer it a good home for the rest of its life.

I've spoken to someone who has 2 Rroyal Pythons aged 40 and 43 so it's a long term commitment lol

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky &amp; Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger &amp; Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina &amp; Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## Daniel

Well if we're doing snakes to then I gotta go with the corn snake. Perhaps the best snake anybody could own (along with other ratsnakes). These guys are pretty active during the day and don't just sit around its whole live like a ball python (no offence to the bp fans)

----------


## ejh805

Tokay geckos are cheap, easy to house and very pretty. They're really mean though lol. I've always wanted one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Monza geckos

Actually that's the exact one I'm going for thnx

----------


## Namio

I second what Lija said above. Having a pet IS a luxorious hobby, in other words, it usually costs a lot of money in order to provide proper care. Having that said, if you are willing to spend some money, I would recommend getting a Bearded Dragon. Most of them are very docile and has higher tolerance for handling.  A cheaper reptile alternative that no one has yet mentioned is the corn snake. The ease of relatively undemanding care, smaller size (for a snake), and mild temperament also makes it a nice reptilian companion. *oops Daniel totally mentioned corn snake. I didn't read that post til now so my apology.*

----------


## BerserkApe

If you ever wanna go higher budget. I recommend Blue-tongue skinks. Very long-lived, intelligent, hardy, and cheap to maintain. You just gotta shell out a good chunk when you start. But, afterwards it is a cake walk.

----------


## Monza geckos

> If you ever wanna go higher budget. I recommend Blue-tongue skinks. Very long-lived, intelligent, hardy, and cheap to maintain. You just gotta shell out a good chunk when you start. But, afterwards it is a cake walk.


Thinking of getting one when I leave home and get a decent job before I start my collection

----------


## nok1888

Glad to hear it m8. They are long term commitments and if something goes really bad with your pet, vets can cost a small fortune. Better to wait. I know that's easier said than done but I waited years to get my first snake till I was settled in my own house and job.

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## BerserkApe

> Thinking of getting one when I leave home and get a decent job before I start my collection


It's what I did.

----------


## Jared

Noticed you said high budget, how much are blueys over there? being a local animal in my area they are very cheap sometimes free.

----------


## BerserkApe

$150 for most species (excluding morphs) and 3000 for a mated pair of Shinglebacks. Mine in particular was a wild-caught Indonesian sadly but the guy was in too small of a tank. He needed to be happier so I rescued him from the shop.

----------

